

I'm Ben Cohen, Ben & Jerry's co-founder. AMA - kristiandupont
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1gzhuj/im_ben_cohen_ben_jerrys_cofounder_and_head/

======
Ihmahr
I never heard of such a tactic but I think it's genius.

Also the money will have to be re-printed. If enough citizens declare their
message on the money then ignoring the message will be very costly.

Edit: Turns out to be legal!

